# Excellent Performer for the Money



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Looks like a great router. Thanks for the review.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

What timing!! I'm actually trying to buy one of these on eBay!! Good to learn that I can buy a refurbished model for $66. Thanks!!!


----------



## mrsawdust (Aug 19, 2008)

knot,
nicely written. good luck with it. i sure do like good deals!
mike


----------



## jerryw (Sep 5, 2007)

I bought a new one from tool crib about a year and a half ago I have it table mounted. I love it. It does everything a ask it to do. and it is quiet. great tool for the money.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I have one its a great router.


----------



## Neodogg (Jan 6, 2009)

I've got the combo & am quite pleased


----------



## reible (Feb 7, 2008)

I have found this to be my favorite router for now. I purchased the kit version with both bases and case and centering kit and guide bushings first (right after they came out). I liked it so well I got another (none kit) to mount in my shopsmith over arm router. Then I added another one for the under-table part of the router system.

Just last spring when I needed another router I went the cheap route (rebuilt) and the cosmetics of the router is the only difference I have noticed.

Yes, that is a total of 4 of them!

I might add that a lot of the porter cable items fit this router which is great if you already own some porter cable stuff. I also what to point out these are the quietest routers I have ever used. Need less to say I'm a big fan of this router.


----------



## cypresswoodworker (Mar 28, 2009)

Iv'e got the combo fixed/plunge set.This thing turns my 3 1/2" raising panel bit with no effert.Great tool and quiet too.I would recommend this router to anyone ! I also own a 12" sliding compound Hitachi chop saw and love it also.

Ron


----------



## jake (Apr 5, 2008)

I hope you get as much enjoyment out of yours as I have mine. I've had the combo kit for 2 and a half years. With many, many hours of use, it performs like a champ. The power is sufficient for any job, I even use it in my router table to make raised panel doors, etc. It is more quiet than many its competition too. I wish it was able to be raised from the table but that is minor considering the performance and price ratio that it offers. It is often on sale at places like Amazon as well, if someone doesnt run into the same type of deal you did. A PC edge guide will fit the Hitachi if anyone did not get one. I do have the new Craftsman series of routers, and they really give this unit a run for its money. Nice to have several to choose from now, at moderate prices. I am not able to buy high end tools every time and look for the best value of a moderate tool so I can buy more and have a well stocked shop. This certainly was a one of the better choices and shows no signs it wont serve me for a long time tocome. I have several other Hitachi tools and they all have been reliable.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

good review Scott


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I've got 2 of the combo sets. I love these routers! Smooth as silk and very easy to operate compared to other routers I have used… Watch Amazon for the lightning deals on these. I got #2 for $99.00 shipped…


----------



## Steve_B (Oct 30, 2009)

I have the combo and so far I'm quite happy with it. I picked up the vac attachment and edge guide from tools for less. The only thing I felt it needed was a nice router table to put it in. So I decided to order one from Best Router Tables in Canada. It will be here Monday.


----------



## WoodworkGuy (Oct 1, 2010)

I just purchased one of these for my router table from Amazon for $93. Looking forward to using it. Thanks for the info that helped pull the trigger on the deal.


----------



## jerryo (Apr 15, 2010)

I just got one of these from the clearance table at loews for 30 bucks. Tested it out and love it. I agree with reible, the quietest router I have ever used.


----------

